# Two firefighters killed



## old medic (5 Feb 2007)

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/story/3868881p-4475850c.html

Two firefighters killed
in St. Boniface blaze
Two others in hospital with injuries

Mon Feb 5 2007

By Gabrielle Giroday and Jason Bell


> TWO Winnipeg firefighters died Sunday night after they were seriously injured inside a burning house in St. Boniface.
> 
> Neighbours said they saw two firefighters covered in soot pulled from the house at 43 Place Gabrielle Roy. At least four firefighters were rushed by ambulances to hospitals.
> 
> ...



Sun Media article
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/02/05/3531253-sun.html

Canadian Press article
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=e764f891-cefa-444c-a11f-077eeebb19da&k=65594


----------



## Scott (5 Feb 2007)

RIP brothers.

Edited after clarification by another member.


----------



## Scott (5 Feb 2007)

For those of you interested:

Canadian Fallen Firefighters Foundation


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2007)

My thoughts and condolances to the fallen, their familes, and their fellow fire-fighters.

A great loss indeed.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Feb 2007)

RIP and condolences to the families of the 2 firefighters.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2007)

RIP and condolences to the families


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2007)

I stand corrected..... didn't note the location of the thread....

My condolences to thefamily and colleagues


----------



## R933ex (5 Feb 2007)

RIP to the fallen and to those working there now be safe brothers and sisters


----------



## JesseWZ (5 Feb 2007)

Rest In Peace, May the families take comfort in the fact you did your duty with utmost honor and courage.  
There is no one more couragous then those who run into a burning building when everyone else is running out.


----------



## Scott (6 Feb 2007)

http://www.winnipeg.ca/fps/

http://www.uffw.ca/current_events.htm


----------



## nsmedicman (6 Feb 2007)

RIP Brothers.....


----------



## Scott (6 Feb 2007)

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/subscriber/local/story/3870120p-4477115c.html


----------



## Nug (7 Feb 2007)

I think Winnipegers and Canadians in general forget how dangerous a job being a fire fighter is. Its been a long time since we lost  one in Winnipeg to a fire like this and it is a great loss for our city but lets not forget that a lot of fire fighters die of complications of doing their jobs like lung cancer.

RIP


----------



## dardt (7 Feb 2007)

RIP


----------



## PViddy (7 Feb 2007)

RIP Brothers.  My thoughts are with you.

A Firefighters Prayer

When I'm called to duty God
wherever flames may rage
give me strength to save a life
whatever be its age


Help me to embrace a little child
before it is too late
or save an older person from
the horror of that fate


Enable me to be alert
to hear the weakest shout
and quickly and efficiently
to put the fire out


I want to fill my calling and
to give the best in me
to guard my neighbor and
protect his property


And if according to your will
I have to lose my life
bless with your protecting hand
my children and my wife

c/o http://www.ci.kirkwood.mo.us/fire/ffcreed.htm


----------



## Scott (14 Feb 2007)

And now 10-6. Brothers, rest easy.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Feb 2007)

RIP


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Feb 2007)

rip brothers  
you will not be forgotten  
condolences to family and friends..
                                                 scoty brandt


----------

